# Xtar Vp1



## holylight (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi guys, those who use vp1, what are the pros and cons of it. I have order one and is on the way.


----------



## tallyram (Mar 13, 2013)

I love mine. So far I see no cons. Great charger for the money!


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 13, 2013)

i sold my fenix charger for this. no issues at all. trusted charger 100%. 
lost confidence in the old fenix charger after reading HKJ's review on it. 
happy with this. love the display.
enjoy it, and read HKJ's review on it.


----------



## holylight (Mar 13, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> i sold my fenix charger for this. no issues at all. trusted charger 100%.
> lost confidence in the old fenix charger after reading HKJ's review on it.
> happy with this. love the display.
> enjoy it, and read HKJ's review on it.



tks guys


----------



## tomrit (Mar 14, 2013)

may i ask, where can i get this charger?


----------



## holylight (Mar 14, 2013)

I got it direct from Xtar. Pay through PayPal and they mail to me. The price is firm, no luck in negotiation discount..


----------



## holylight (Mar 14, 2013)

The first batch sells like hot cake. The 2nd batch is out. Got mine today. First impression is good. Can see the voltage reading clearly. And there's 3 selections of charging current. Come with 2 years warranty...
http://www.xtarlight.com/index.htm


----------



## emmashi (Mar 15, 2013)

*XTAR VP1 is a really good charger, and it has a LCD screen , a smart charger . but I do not know where I can buy it now . it seems it sold out in many shops. so sad for this*


----------



## holylight (Mar 15, 2013)

emmashi said:


> *XTAR VP1 is a really good charger, and it has a LCD screen , a smart charger . but I do not know where I can buy it now . it seems it sold out in many shops. so sad for this*







http://www.xtarlight.com/index.htm


----------



## emmashi (Mar 15, 2013)

thank you sir
I know this site, but I do not in which shop I can buy it now, many shops are show this charger is sold out


----------



## holylight (Mar 15, 2013)

emmashi said:


> thank you sir
> I know this site, but I do not in which shop I can buy it now, many shops are show this charger is sold out



Go to http://www.xtarlight.com/index.htm than go to 





go to contact us, than go to [email protected].


----------



## emmashi (Mar 15, 2013)

OK, I know, thank you so much


----------



## Verndog (Mar 15, 2013)

emmashi said:


> *XTAR VP1 is a really good charger, and it has a LCD screen , a smart charger . but I do not know where I can buy it now . it seems it sold out in many shops. so sad for this*



I bought mine at SBFlashlights. They sold out also but I hear more are on the way. Be patient, they are a new production item and well worth the wait.


----------



## gopajti (Mar 15, 2013)

the newest batch coming in early april


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 3, 2013)

gopajti said:


> the newest batch coming in early april



Dang, you are right on the money! It became available today a couple hours ago here: http://www.md-lightsource.com/Xtar-VP1-Digital-Charger-digital-display-VP1.htm


----------



## __philippe (Apr 3, 2013)

The first batch sold like hot cakes, now freshly baked second batch *VP1*'s are also reaching European retailers,
such as:

from NL
http://eu.nkon.nl/r-xtar-vp1-charger.html

from UK
http://www.ledfiretorches.co.uk/xtar-vp1-li-ion-battery-charger.html 

__philippe


----------



## Geogecko (Apr 3, 2013)

Ordered mine from Illumination Gear on Monday, just got it today, and just put in the EagleTac 3400mah 18650. Of course it was pre charged, but got to see it in action. Really nice display.


----------



## subwoofer (Apr 4, 2013)

Have you checked out HKJ's excellent review?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?355379-Review-of-Measurement-on-Charger-Xtar-VP1


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 4, 2013)

Yup, that's how I found out about the VP1 and because of HKJ's review I bought one to replace my SP2 and decided on the Orbtronics 3400 mAh 18650 which so far has outperformed my AW's and Eagletacs enough to retire them to drawer duty. 

HKJ is awesome.


----------



## nightspark (Apr 7, 2013)

HistoryChannel said:


> Yup, that's how I found out about the VP1 and because of HKJ's review I bought one to replace my SP2 and decided on the Orbtronics 3400 mAh 18650 which so far has outperformed my AW's and Eagletacs enough to retire them to drawer duty.
> 
> HKJ is awesome.


Do you have a link to the review? My bad, didn't read the post above yours.


----------



## RI Chevy (Apr 7, 2013)

http://lygte-info.dk/review/Review Charger Xtar VP1 UK.html


----------



## mccririck (Apr 7, 2013)

Cons - expensive and does not accept the large 26650 cells.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 7, 2013)

Considering it eliminates the need for a volt meter, I think the price isn't expensive. If someone uses 26650 batteries, then it's not the right charger for that. But usually I'm too lazy to check the battery when it comes off the SP2 with my DMM so this is perfect for me to verify it has safety charged.


----------



## HistoryChannel (Apr 8, 2013)

The Pila IBC is in the same price range of $50 and you still need a volt meter. Xtar's CC/CV algorithm is as good or better than most, plus a voltmeter? I'm sold.  I just got one and love it. Build quality is superb and the Blue LED display is bright and crisp.

The only con I would say is that it can't hold the 26650 for those that need that capability and no 2a mode like the SP2 sibling. Fix those two things and keep it at $50 and its a game changer.


----------



## Geogecko (Apr 8, 2013)

It will probably be called the VP2!


----------



## kj2 (Apr 8, 2013)

Mine should arrive tomorrow 
Edit; got it


----------



## aus_sparky (Apr 21, 2013)

I was in the market for a SP2 charger, but should I wait for the VP1 to be re-stocked? They basically charge the same batteries all bar about one... Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 21, 2013)

aus_sparky said:


> I was in the market for a SP2 charger, but should I wait for the VP1 to be re-stocked? They basically charge the same batteries all bar about one... Suggestions appreciated.



I suggest you read HKJ's review - he covers this point.


----------



## aus_sparky (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks for the heads-up yoyoman.


----------



## aus_sparky (Apr 22, 2013)

To my fellow Aussies, where is the best place to get an VP1? I am in Victoria, but doesn't matter if interstate or online.


----------



## __philippe (Apr 23, 2013)

aus_sparky said:


> To my fellow Aussies, where is the best place to get an VP1? I am in Victoria, but doesn't matter if interstate or online.



http://www.xtar.com.au/pages/where_to_buy.html 

Cheers,

__philippe


----------



## Husker (Apr 29, 2013)

Which amp setting should I use with 14500 800mAh 3.7V, .25 .50 1.0?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 29, 2013)

Husker said:


> Which amp setting should I use with 14500 800mAh 3.7V, .25 .50 1.0?



0.25 or 0.50A

This table from my review can help you:


----------



## Husker (Apr 29, 2013)

HKJ said:


> 0.25 or 0.50A
> 
> This table from my review can help you:


 I printed the Table and will keep it with the charger...Thank-U.


----------



## mccririck (Apr 29, 2013)

So what would 26650 be? 1A/2A?


----------



## HKJ (Apr 29, 2013)

mccririck said:


> So what would 26650 be? 1A/2A?



I would use 1A, except for IMR cells that can take higher charge current (Both 18650 and 26650). 

On the VP1 this is not a question, the maximum charge current is 1A.


----------



## phoenix.stu (Apr 29, 2013)

Just got this charger and it is great with my IMR cells. I see an enloop pro in the picture below. Is it safe to say that this will not charge an enloop pro. Or will it? Sorry for stupid question. I am new to world of rechargeables. Thanks.


----------



## Kick (Apr 29, 2013)

No, this charger is not made to charge NIMH cells. It is only for 3.7 Lithium cells.


----------



## phoenix.stu (Apr 29, 2013)

Cool thanks. I thought I remember seeing that somewhere. Much appreciated for the answer!



Kick said:


> No, this charger is not made to charge NIMH cells. It is only for 3.7 Lithium cells.


----------



## aus_sparky (May 1, 2013)

I have been trying to get a quote for a VP1 from a few sources in Australia, but none seem to be able to give me a straight answer. To the Aussie forum members, what are they going for locally? Are there any reputable international sellers (online or forum) that have them in-stock and not sting me ridiculous postage cost? Please help...


----------



## holylight (May 1, 2013)

aus_sparky said:


> I have been trying to get a quote for a VP1 from a few sources in Australia, but none seem to be able to give me a straight answer. To the Aussie forum members, what are they going for locally? Are there any reputable international sellers (online or forum) that have them in-stock and not sting me ridiculous postage cost? Please help...



Refer to post 11. Thats how I buy vp1 when the whole of first batch was sold out. 

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## aus_sparky (May 1, 2013)

holylight said:


> Refer to post 11. Thats how I buy vp1 when the whole of first batch was sold out.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105



Thanks, so are you saying you went direct to Xtar or a distributor?


----------



## gilson65 (May 1, 2013)

aus_sparky said:


> I have been trying to get a quote for a VP1 from a few sources in Australia, but none seem to be able to give me a straight answer. To the Aussie forum members, what are they going for locally? Are there any reputable international sellers (online or forum) that have them in-stock and not sting me ridiculous postage cost? Please help...


sent you a pm i got mine from battery world for $50


----------



## aus_sparky (May 1, 2013)

gilson65 said:


> sent you a pm i got mine from battery world for $50



Thanks for the message...


----------



## holylight (May 1, 2013)

gilson65 said:


> sent you a pm i got mine from battery world for $50



50 plus shipping is a good deal. I got it from xtar direct for a higher price......

Sent from my GT-N7105


----------



## BenChiew (May 1, 2013)

Very happy with mine.


----------



## aus_sparky (May 2, 2013)

I finally got somewhere today and got my VP1 ordered, but won't get it until next week. I got it for $49.95. Thank you to those that helped out. Now to sort out my batteries and torch.


----------



## gilson65 (May 2, 2013)

aus_sparky said:


> I finally got somewhere today and got my VP1 ordered, but won't get it until next week. I got it for $49.95. Thank you to those that helped out. Now to sort out my batteries and torch.


who did you end up ordering it through


----------



## ledmitter_nli (May 2, 2013)

It charges Enloops right?


----------



## BenChiew (May 2, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> It charges Enloops right?



Don't think so.


----------



## aus_sparky (May 2, 2013)

gilson65 said:


> who did you end up ordering it through



I ordered through Battery world Dandenong. Apparently the last one in Melbourne anyway.


----------



## Husker (May 2, 2013)

phoenix.stu said:


> Just got this charger and it is great with my IMR cells. I see an enloop pro in the picture below. Is it safe to say that this will not charge an enloop pro. Or will it? Sorry for stupid question. I am new to world of rechargeables. Thanks.





Kick said:


> No, this charger is not made to charge NIMH cells. It is only for 3.7 Lithium cells.





ledmitter_nli said:


> It charges Enloops right?


From a few posts above.


----------



## Kick (May 2, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> It charges Enloops right?


NO, this only charges 3.7 lithium cells.
Sent a pm to the person who posted the pic with the eneloop in it,to change the pic, to clear up the confusion.


----------



## phoenix.stu (May 2, 2013)

Kick said:


> NO, this only charges 3.7 lithium cells.
> Sent a pm to the person who posted the pic with the eneloop in it,to change the pic, to clear up the confusion.


I also edited my original post above and remove the pic I quoted with question.


----------



## Lurveleven (May 2, 2013)

In stock and at the best price I have seen:
http://ru.nkon.nl/r-xtar-vp1-charger.html

Converted to US$ the price is $40.5 and $48.3 incl. shipping to US.


----------



## mccririck (May 2, 2013)

Lurveleven said:


> In stock and at the best price I have seen:
> http://ru.nkon.nl/r-xtar-vp1-charger.html
> 
> Converted to US$ the price is $40.5 and $48.3 incl. shipping to US.



They dont seem to ship to the EU.


----------



## Lurveleven (May 3, 2013)

mccririck said:


> They dont seem to ship to the EU.



For EU customers they have this store that includes VAT:
http://eu.nkon.nl/


----------



## Flashlightaholic (Jun 23, 2013)

www.batterymax.com.au can help you out & theirs are 100% legal Australian safetyversion


----------



## Jz714 (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi, i've ordered this charger with a nitecore srt6 few days ago, will the panasonic 18650 protected cells fit in this charger?


----------



## mattheww50 (Aug 16, 2013)

The short answer is yes. However your question is somewhat ambiguous. Panasonic makes cells only, the protection is made by someone else and fitted by a 3rd party. The result is there is substantial variation in the length of a protected 18650 batteries based upon the Panasonic 3100mah cell. The longest protected panasonic 18650's I have are just shy of 70mm, and as far as I know, that is about as long as they get, and yes, they do fit in my VP1.

Given that 3400Mah cells are bit longer, I cannot vouch for all protected versions of this cell fitting in a VP1, but I think the longest cell you can fit in the VP1 is about 72mm, and I would be surprised if there were 3400mah protected cells that are longer than that.


----------



## Jz714 (Aug 16, 2013)

Cool, i think they should be fine. I've ordered some 3400mah protected from fasttech for the srt6, if it fit the charger, hopefully it fit the srt6


----------



## fouker (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi,
New here. Read so much about VP1 and looking to purchase it.

Would this be a good deal? Seems like the price is before freight and they offer shipping via SingPost/DHL/EMS

Discussions of/with dealers should be conducted in the Dealers Corner of the MarketPlace. - Norm


----------



## Disciple (Oct 23, 2013)

That looks like a good deal if shipping isn't much. I got mine from FastTech.com for $31.25 shipped. (Use coupon code CPF for 5% off.) They are sold out however.


----------



## RI Chevy (Oct 23, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:

That would be a great deal if you could get it at that price. It is an excellent charger.


----------



## fouker (Oct 24, 2013)

Ordered! Additional $8.50 for freight via Singpost so not that fantastic a deal. 

Still the best deal I can find apart from FastTech which is sold out and only have US plug option.

I just hope there's no issues with the postage...seems like anything with 'battery' description is not shipping at the moment. Especially with Singpost.


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2013)

charging a 2600mAh 18650, is it best on 0.50 or 1 ?.

thanks.


----------



## HKJ (Dec 19, 2013)

neutralwhite said:


> charging a 2600mAh 18650, is it best on 0.50 or 1 ?.
> 
> thanks.



With 18650 you can always use 1A, with a few exception it is within the recommended range (For 2900/3100mAh cells it is slightly above).


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2013)

thank you HKJ!,..thanks for that.
bought some 2600's Keeppowers as opposed to AW 2600's for a change.



HKJ said:


> With 18650 you can always use 1A, with a few exception it is within the recommended range (For 2900/3100mAh cells it is slightly above).


----------



## Catul (Dec 19, 2013)

I love this charger. As a newbie to Li-Ion's, reading HKJ's reviews and the various stickies on this forum made me feel comfortable making the jump from my AA Eneloops to 18650's and 14500's (and possibly 16340's soon too). I bought this VP1 and a couple of AW protected 3400mAh batteries and a DMM, and really like how the VP1 shows me the voltage while charging. While I do check the battery's voltage before and after charging, I like the extra info the VP1 shows me - good reassurance for this newbie. The flashlights I'm using have low-voltage protection too, so I'm feeling pretty safe with this combination so far


----------



## neutralwhite (Dec 19, 2013)

can't go wrong at all with XTAR and HKJ!!.
safety means a lot!. 




Catul said:


> I love this charger. As a newbie to Li-Ion's, reading HKJ's reviews and the various stickies on this forum made me feel comfortable making the jump from my AA Eneloops to 18650's and 14500's (and possibly 16340's soon too). I bought this VP1 and a couple of AW protected 3400mAh batteries and a DMM, and really like how the VP1 shows me the voltage while charging. While I do check the battery's voltage before and after charging, I like the extra info the VP1 shows me - good reassurance for this newbie. The flashlights I'm using have low-voltage protection too, so I'm feeling pretty safe with this combination so far


----------

